# Golf Lesson Down under



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

G'day mates me darling wife and me newest mate, he's so handsome must be me genetics, are at the Clifton Springs Golf Club. Right now I'm on the beach near the 16th hole its a beautiful spring day about 12c/52f for you yanks. Just a short drive from Melbourne and even shorter from our house. Now what we're goin to learn today is, Yes me darling; "those mean men with the dogs left the area, okay lets begin, maybe we should have checked in first, oh well they'll get the buggy back." Oh kracky!,darn sea gulls that tastes nasty, me hates krill. 

Crack me a cool one me darling, those gulls need a better diet. This 16th hole is a long par 5 just over 220 meters dogleg left and bordered by eucalyptus trees not those blasted gum trees I keep hitting. I'm going to hit to the left of the dogleg and instruct you on the draw then the fade, I wish those blokes would stop bothering me, they'll get the buggy back that was a thick tree line, but I got the ball here, hope me little mate doesn't learn me nasty golf talk. Now we want the ball, in this instance to go left so that means...uuuuh let look at me notes, oh ya draw,"me darling remind me not to get that yank import again Koors after 14 it makes me not able to tink. We wants the bull to go right to left in fright. arhine you rub face on the tarket line with ur soldiers turned rite of the farget, swang the frub and ur pinish well b reft of te furget.Ya mi farlin, ur diven I tink those dowgs havn't had lunsh, vel mites I fetter half a neuter one of dem kuurs, feb on it me garlin. We really fist these rads off.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob I think the cold is getting to whats left of your mind.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob I think the cold is getting to whats left of your mind.....


Wasn't a PGA event held there or was that in Melbourne


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

No that was melbourne it is a nice course though I have played there a few times.


----------

